# What to do with this chicken I have.



## jujube246 (May 27, 2011)

Hello all... So I am a little stumped on what to do with this chicken I have. I had some garlic i sauteed and then used some oil..to make garlic oil the other day... So i saved it and used it on this chicken breast that i have... Now i added a little chicken stock to make it not so garlicy.... Now I have no clue on what to do with it... Maybe someone can throw out some ideas for me... This would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 27, 2011)

Hi Welcome to DC. This sounds like a great start for a chicken pot pie.

Josie


----------



## Rocklobster (May 27, 2011)

Add some more stock, then add about half as much rice as stock, throw in some more vegetables and either simmer until rice is tender, or bake in the oven as a casserole...


----------



## jujube246 (May 27, 2011)

oh well that sounds like a plan... Thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 28, 2011)

JuJu I am heavily into crab at present so if the breast is raw make a pocket in it and stuff it with crab meat and diced apple, wrap in bacon and pan fry till crisp then flambe with calvados. Take out a finish in the oven. Fry cubed apple in the pan juices and de glaze with chicken stock then add creme frais to make the sauce. I do this with pork chops and fillet so it should work with chicken.


----------



## Constance (May 28, 2011)

When in doubt, throw it in the crockpot. Then you'll have cooked chicken meat to use for all kinds of dishes.


----------



## meatroast (Jun 18, 2011)

Brown the breast in a pan..., remove breast, saute mushrooms and onions in drippings, add flour, let flour cook, add chicken stock , let thicken. Put breast back into sauce and let simmer til cooked . Add peas (optional), two tablespoons of flavored cream cheese, let blend, and serve over rice.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Jujube,

What kind of chicken is it? I have several idea's for you.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 18, 2011)

Thinly sliced, on a salad of romaine lettuce and Roma tomato wedges, with a white balsamic vinaigrette and sprinkled liberally with parmigiano reggiano.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2011)

Add some chopped cellery, carrots, onion, potatoes more stock etc. Make a yummy soup and serve with crusty bread?


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2011)

Poppy Seed Chicken!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 18, 2011)

Mama said:


> Poppy Seed Chicken!




 Oooo,  yum!  Recipe pretty please Mama?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Oooo, yum! Recipe pretty please Mama?


 
Here ya go, Z.
Poppy Seed Chicken Recipe


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Pacanis!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------

